# Ohio pound pal



## dans2ndwife (Jan 9, 2010)

PLEASE LOOK US UP ON PETFINDER.COM ! We save a lot of great dogs
from area Kill Shelters. Since this fall, 2009, we have saved and PLACED over 200 dogs. This takes a ton of volunteer work, a little from each house wife, and we get the job done. 

I'm on this site today because I'm interested in breed statistic's for biting. 
As a Foster, I meet a lot of dogs. And these dogs are introduced to the family and the current herd. THEY LIVE WITH US. Right now, A rott, a dane,
a pitt, a cattledog mix, and a catahoula dog. Crated till they get the idea, then they are free in the house. 

The more I foster, the more I believe in bad owners. I know, there are some bad dogs out there. Like bad people. Our county still uses the gas chamber...wish our court system did too. 

I've seen HUGE statisics about GSD. I believe thats because they lump all mixes with big upright ears in this catagory. SO, statistics are for math people, dog owners, Please consult OTHER dog owners.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

What if I am both a dog person and a math person? Then how do I know which dogs are safe to add to my herd?


----------



## dans2ndwife (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello! I say to heck with statistic's when your looking for a new pet.
Judge each dog seperately, one on one. I got a Pittbull in yesterday, and I'm not a fan. BUT, he so loveable and friendly, I let him sleep on the couch with my daughter last night. Go figure. Bring a new dog in on a trial basis. Make sure your ALPHA, you need to control the pack to stop skirmishes before they start. That Cesar Milan on Animal Planet is great. Consider Fostering till you find the right one. 
Goodluck!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey! I live a few hours away from your listed location on Petfinder. So if you're ever looking for an emergency foster, I may be able to fit the bill. I would have to consult my landlord on a case by case basis, but I could probably help out in a pinch.


----------



## dans2ndwife (Jan 9, 2010)

Check your local pound, they will SCREAM to see you volunteer for one. 
Also, a cool thing to do is TRANSPORT. getting a rescued dog to point A to point B. usually an hour at a time. We get dogs cross country like this.
Small donations of time make it happen. Think about taking a car load of puppies and their mom to a rescue? Cover your backseat with washable quilts and head out on the highway!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Actually, they have a rule against student fosters which rules me out completely.


----------



## dans2ndwife (Jan 9, 2010)

OOPs, Student? Sorry. Graduate, then hook up with us! 
Goodluck! Stay warm, gotta be cold in Bowling Green, I'm in Canton and it's 10!!


----------

